# Best VT hikes



## Mitch (Jul 26, 2001)

I've hiked quite a bit in the white mountains, but I'm looking for similar hikes in Vermont. Where are the best places to go? I usually backpack one or two nights and like to hike 5-10 miles a day. Any suggestions? thanks.

Mitch


----------



## LyndyS (Jul 26, 2001)

I believe the member Steiny can help you with that.  If he doesn't post an answer here soon, you might try emailing him.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 26, 2001)

I emailed him. Thanks.


----------



## steiny (Jul 26, 2001)

Mitch - Got your email. You lookin' for a loop or an end-to-end? How far south or north in VT? What time of year? I've hiked most of the LT and its loops except the mid-section that includes Camel's Hump and Mansfield. Most sections are about 20 miles or so long (between road crossings). Hitching back to a car in VT can be problematic. Most of the vehicles that pass you will be solo drivers in SUVs with NY plates. God forbid they should sully their gas guzzlers with a dirty hiker! There have been times when I've walked almost as far back to my car as I hiked.

For maps and updated info on the LT go to http://www.greenmountainclub.org. Shelter locations and routes have changed over the years. If you find a section or two that look like they might interest you, let me know and I'll tell you what I can about them. There are some shelters you definitely want to avoid, some that are must-stays, and a long stretch where you can camp anywhere (LNT, of course).

The LT is billed as "A footpath through the woods". Those of us who hike it know it as a "footbath". Lots of the trail is fairly wet, all the time. You won't find as many balds and vistas as you do in NH, but there are sections that are really quite stunning in their own way.

Email me if you've got questions. Check out the Green Mountain website, first.


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 27, 2001)

Other options that could be interesting - 

Mt Abraham area - North of Lincoln Gap, you have Mt Abraham (one of Vt's 5 >4000 ft) with some of the best views on the Long Trail, then continue along what's known as the ridgeline towards Lincoln and Ellen. You'll need to have a car at Lincoln Gapp and Appalachian Gap. There are 3 shelters along the 11 mile stretch (known as Monroe Skyline) between the gaps.

If you like woods, wildlife, and solitude and the summits and views are less essential, the Breadloaf Wilderness area south of Lincoln Gap is nice also, and offers some loop opportunities. Emily Proctor is a nice shelter with a partial view. Cooley Glen not so nice. Skylight Pond Lodge is a great spot also.

As mentioned in the previous post, Camel's Hump and Mansfield are spectacular and offer many opportunities. 
The other side of Smuggler's notch, opposite Mansfield, is also worth exploring - Elephant Head, Madonna, and the Sterling Range. (again, car shuttling may be an issue)

I have photos of some of these on the site in the signature.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 27, 2001)

I've done the 4K's a couple of others, I agree with Abraham comments.  Neat little summit area with just the very top bare & alpine.  Between there & Ellen, Cutt's Peak on side of Ellen is neat too, IMO.  Stratton & Stratton Pond is a popular overnight destination, either can be done my most people as a day trip.  Pretty easy to summit from LT/At heading Northbond.  

Camel's Hump & Mansfield offer great views.  My three Mansfield trips were cloudy or very hazy (Nose, once, Chin twice) but if view is similar to Camel's Hump, it should be, you can see ADK's close by & Whites in distance the other way.

Baker Peak in southern area is supposed to be great too.


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 29, 2001)

One thing we all neglected to mention - 
some of these peaks are developed as ski areas (Ellen, Madonna, Mansfield, Killington). Mansfield has a toll road to the top, and TV towers, etc... I guess you'd say it was VT's version of Mt Washington.

So if you are looking to get away from that - stick to Camel's Hump (which offers numerous trail/loop options from either side) or Abraham.

On place I forgot to mention - a little south of Camel's Hump, is Burnt Rock. Open summit with nice views in all directions, some scrambling over ledges and cobbles. Could be part of a trip in the Camel's Hump region if you arrange car shuttles (or double back on your steps).


----------

